# Rômulo Souza Orestes Caldeira



## uolfetto (6 Maggio 2018)

So che con questo post mi attirerò le ire di mezzo forum. Io come acquisto secondario e di completamento della rosa prenderei subito Romulo del Verona. Sembra pienamente recuperato dopo gli infortuni che gli avevano pregiudicato la carriera (nelle ultime due stagione ha giocato sempre). Gioca in più ruoli e ti tappa anche il buco come terzino. A me piace, ha 31 anni. Il Verona è retrocesso quindi penso che venga via con due spicci, 5 milioni magari o anche meno.


----------



## Goro (6 Maggio 2018)

a pochissimo ne varrebbe la pena


----------



## luis4 (6 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> So che con questo post mi attirerò le ire di mezzo forum. Io come acquisto secondario e di completamento della rosa prenderei subito Romulo del Verona. Sembra pienamente recuperato dopo gli infortuni che gli avevano pregiudicato la carriera (nelle ultime due stagione ha giocato sempre). Gioca in più ruoli e ti tappa anche il buco come terzino. A me piace, ha 31 anni. Il Verona è retrocesso quindi penso che venga via con due spicci, *5 milioni magari o anche meno*.



facciamo a 0 + un piatto di lenticchie, come terza riserva.


----------



## uolfetto (7 Maggio 2018)

a sto punto facciamoci pagare noi per prenderlo.


----------



## Chrissonero (18 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> So che con questo post mi attirerò le ire di mezzo forum. Io come acquisto secondario e di completamento della rosa prenderei subito Romulo del Verona. Sembra pienamente recuperato dopo gli infortuni che gli avevano pregiudicato la carriera (nelle ultime due stagione ha giocato sempre). Gioca in più ruoli e ti tappa anche il buco come terzino. A me piace, ha 31 anni. Il Verona è retrocesso quindi penso che venga via con due spicci, 5 milioni magari o anche meno.



Bisogna vedere la situazione di Conti, potrebbe essere una alternativa low cost.


----------



## Dumbaghi (18 Maggio 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> So che con questo post mi attirerò le ire di mezzo forum. Io come acquisto secondario e di completamento della rosa prenderei subito Romulo del Verona. Sembra pienamente recuperato dopo gli infortuni che gli avevano pregiudicato la carriera (nelle ultime due stagione ha giocato sempre). Gioca in più ruoli e ti tappa anche il buco come terzino. A me piace, ha 31 anni. Il Verona è retrocesso quindi penso che venga via con due spicci, 5 milioni magari o anche meno.


In realtà anche a me piace, anche come vice Kessie


----------



## uolfetto (18 Maggio 2018)

che bello ho fatto proseliti


----------



## The Ripper (18 Maggio 2018)

non sarebbe male in un ruolo in rosa tipo asamoah alla juve


----------



## Cataldinho (18 Maggio 2018)

Concordo col creatore del topic, Romulo è un ottimo calciatore, e sarebbe un ottima riserva, anche per via della sua versatilità.


----------

